# Kickboxing in Karate??!!!



## speakman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have a little cousin who is taking Tang Soo Do at a place nearby. Now they do have point sparring but no real contact. Being that I dont take Karate, he needs to know where to go for the padded, but still full contact karate is...any help? 

 We appreaciate it,


----------



## ppko (Mar 23, 2005)

speakman said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I have a little cousin who is taking Tang Soo Do at a place nearby. Now they do have point sparring but no real contact. Being that I dont take Karate, he needs to know where to go for the padded, but still full contact karate is...any help?
> 
> We appreaciate it,


where are you from and how far are you willing to travel.


----------



## speakman (Mar 23, 2005)

Well like I said, it isn't me (im about to start ju jitsu) and is for my cousin, 15 years old. We live in South Carolina, He in Simpsonville.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2005)

That tends to me more of a school to school thing, just phone around.

 Or join a gym that has "kickboxing" or "Muay Thai" in the title.

 Most large schools have backed away from that sort of thing though, scares too many people away that came to do the white pj dance and play patty cake


----------



## searcher (Mar 23, 2005)

Check out some boxing clubs in your area.   I make any of my students who want to kickbox fight at least 5 regular boxing matches before getting in the ring to kickbox.   I have seen to many point fighters forget about the boxing aspect of kickboxing.   It has never been a pretty sight.  Just my $0.02.


----------

